# UPCOMING SAXOPHONE EVENTS on SOTW home page



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

From beginning of this year there has been an event facility on the SOTW front page:
http://www.saxontheweb.net/

Using it you can announce your sax event, concert, etc. to a wider audience. 
First there were several simultaneous announcements, but recently I have been the only one using it.
Please take a look and answer the poll.

thanks for your time,
-Harri


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

You may keep it there for others if you like but there's no need to keep it there for me. Nothing negative; it's just that I never read it.


----------



## Lyle (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't believe there can be too much information. I try to find as much as I have time for. Please leave it for me and others.

Thanks for being here. Thanks for all your shared music experience.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I wasn't even aware of it...only been to the home page once, because of a computer foul up.
I may visit; but, even if I don't, keep it there for others[was my vote].


----------



## wianno (Jul 29, 2003)

*UPCOMING SAXOPHONE EVENTS*

Please keep this feature. It's use will grow in time. But a frequent sweep of past events, say monthly, would help.

Thanks,

JFD


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

You say that we can use it to post upcoming events, how does one go about doing this? Do we contact you, or.....

I didn't see any kind of a 'add your event here' button

Best,
Chris S


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

gee, I know I'm gettin old but can't seem to find it on the home page...maybe I just missedit?


----------



## tophatsax (Apr 24, 2003)

Bill, I'm with you. I looked this morning and couldn't find it either.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Nope. Doesn't look like it's there. It's possible that a) Harri edited it or b) considering he used code from a differnt website (Lycos, I think), that website could be havening issues.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

It's a useful tool. I've used it to post the Montréal jazz festival venue there once or twice in the last years. But like others I don't consult it very often.

In contrast, a lot more folks post venues in the forum's "Music Venues Around the World" area - So perhaps it would be more convenient to replace that tool for a link to "Music Venues Around the World".


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

I also saw, after I posted, that this is a very old thread that must have popped up because someone voted in the poll. Harri probably discarded it long ago


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Bill Mecca said:


> I also saw, after I posted, that this is a very old thread that must have popped up because someone voted in the poll. Harri probably discarded it long ago


Aha!! The moral of the story: Should always check the date of the initial post.
Whew! This is embarassing, I've been had


----------



## tophatsax (Apr 24, 2003)

Well that makes three of us that weren't paying attention.


----------



## JMac (Jan 29, 2004)

er...four  . There is a really nifty calendar feature on the menu bar above which serves the same purpose as the other tool... Looks like Bill already found it!


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah, I did, wasn't sure though if all could see it till I had a friend check. ;-)


----------

